# 26rs Furnace



## Pat&Pat (Jul 31, 2005)

On our 2002 26RS furnace blows the 15 amp fuse. On this circuit is the range hood fan/light and the light over the sink. I disconnected the furnace at the furnace ran some jumper wires direct from furnace to power supply by the sink light and the fuse blew. This identified the furnace as the problem not the wiring. If I leave the furnace disconnected the fuse does not blow. Has anyone had this problem and discovered a solution ?

Pat


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Does it only happen when you start the fan or any time it is connected??


----------



## Pat&Pat (Jul 31, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Does it only happen when you start the fan or any time it is connected??
> [snapback]47868[/snapback]​


Happens anytime it's connected.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Sounds like a dead short in the power wire to the furnace. You will need to disconnect it and check for grounds. Do you have a meter?


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

There are only a few things on the trailer that I think are better left for the dealership to service -- and the furnace is at the top of it...

not being paranoid but you are talking about an appliance that combines gas and electricity and there isn't much room for error... and erors can be costly ,,,

if for some reason there is a fire or electrical short and the dealer reports that it looks like you worked on it earlier that will surely void your warranty...

just my .02


----------



## Pat&Pat (Jul 31, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Sounds like a dead short in the power wire to the furnace. You will need to disconnect it and check for grounds. Do you have a meter?
> [snapback]47878[/snapback]​










I do have a meter . I'll give that a try after I remove the couch to acces the furnace. Would you agree that the dead short is in the furnace since I ran some jumper wires from power source to furnace and the fuse would still blow ?

Pat


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Pat&Pat said:


> CamperAndy said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like a dead short in the power wire to the furnace. You will need to disconnect it and check for grounds. Do you have a meter?
> ...


Yep, It's in the furnace.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If the power wire is disconnected at the furnace and you install a fused jumper from the battery to the furnace and the fuse blows then the fault is in the furnace itself and not in the power wire from the fuse box to the furnace. This was the problem I suspected as it is very easy to hit the power wire with a staple or to have it damaged from pulling down the road.

If the fault traces to the furnace and there are no obvious shorts then it is time for the dealer to get into it as it may need replacement.


----------



## rtavi (Jul 8, 2005)

[I just had this same problem Took it to dealerand they found battery had a bad cell so too little juice to run furnace blower and fuses would blow (dont ask me why) upon further investigation they found the converter was bad and it it overcharged battery and shorted out a cell. When I called to check on camper today they told me that they had replaced battery and converter with new ones at no charge. We were in warrenty since we had bought 5er last July 21.







By the way Country Creek Camper in Hattiesburg MS is a great place to do business with. I had a previous camper that I bought from them and they stood behind a $1100 axle damage incident that the RV Shield weasled out of. I will buy all my campers from them.


----------

